# East bay over the weekend with customers!



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Heres a few pics of some fish caught with customers between my boat and Capt. Anthony Busceme's.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Hey Cappy,
Nice trout, but how about some information like what you caught them on? Were you wading or drifting? shallow or deep?
Other wise it's just free advertising......... IMO


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

what was your biggest? What part of East Bay?


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

all fish were caught in 2ft water over scattered shell


----------



## TexasTiger (Mar 24, 2008)

Gethookedadventures said:


> all fish were caught in 2ft water over scattered shell


GREAT REPORT!


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

good job guys!!!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Very informative report, Thanks.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Ya, I went out there in the water this weekend and had pretty much the same outcome except mine were all on Top.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

love all the sarcasum here on 2cool its just so nice!!!!!!! Ok now that i have time to sit down i will right out a nice full report to make all of yall happy. All fish were caught on the south shoreline by just fishing slicks. We would just run the flats till we spotted slicks popping and then ease in and fish. 1/4 lead head and clear shrimp tails seem to be the bait of choice. Anchoring up was a must. I would of perferred to wade the area but our customers liked the comfort of the boat.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Good report Capt. Great mess of fish.


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

nice mess of fish.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Gethookedadventures said:


> love all the sarcasum here on 2cool its just so nice!!!!!!! Ok now that i have time to sit down i will right out a nice full report to make all of yall happy. All fish were caught on the south shoreline by just fishing slicks. We would just run the flats till we spotted slicks popping and then ease in and fish. 1/4 lead head and clear shrimp tails seem to be the bait of choice. Anchoring up was a must. I would of perferred to wade the area but our customers liked the comfort of the boat.


What type of boat were you using? and were those bait casters or coffee griders? Mono or braid.... I think you left out some important details.:headknock :rotfl:


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

whoa...thats got to be a joke, lol. good catch



reelthreat said:


> What type of boat were you using? and were those bait casters or coffee griders? Mono or braid.... I think you left out some important details.:headknock :rotfl:


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

great report capt.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

by the looks of those fish i smell some croaka soakin????


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

fatrat82 said:


> whoa...thats got to be a joke, lol. good catch


Yes, it is a joke... everyone knows, no one in their right mind would give up their secrets. :tongue:


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

Anthony must have a lot of friends on here that like to give him ****.


----------



## dwmenard (Feb 14, 2008)

2 feet?

Are you that short - looks like a litte deeper than that!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

thats not a picture of me.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Good report bud!!!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

dwmenard said:


> 2 feet?
> 
> Are you that short - looks like a litte deeper than that!


I'm 5'11" almost 2' so you can judge the depth in the pic now.


----------



## thattexan (Apr 22, 2008)

Both Capts. Anthony and Ryan know their stuff. I've spent time with them (both on the water and off) and if fish are to be caught, they will put you on them. In fact, when the wind picked up last Wednesday, they cancelled trips as they felt it wouldn't be fair to their clients to try and fish under those horrible conditions. I know of a few guides who wouldn't be this considerate. If you want to book a trip, these two will put you on the fish.


----------



## Bottom Grinder (Aug 2, 2005)

*Fish Boy, I have snorkel gear for sale if you need it. You are way to deep*

Looks like you do a good job of carrying every-ones stringer, looks like those fish came from ON TOP OF CAPT. RYANS BOAT DECK AKA Gethookesadventures If those fish on top you were not in the Galveston Bay complex!! Please just keep 5!!


Sweet Action said:


> Ya, I went out there in the water this weekend and had pretty much the same outcome except mine were all on Top.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Man ,,,, this crowd's tough!


----------

